# New young buck, thoughts?



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

We found this young boy right down the road from us and couldn't resist adding him to the herd. He was not at all happy about getting his picture taken and was sulking pretty bad so hope you can see what he looks like good enough to give me an idea if he is any good. The price was good so decided to take a chance with him.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

He looks healthy and well muscled.
Wide 
Nice rear leg angulation

I do dairy, but he looks nice to me!


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Awesome! He really did not cooperate much, I think he will be good for the girls. I mostly do dairy but my husband wants a small meat herd, he has some nice does and I was tired of them producing half dairy babies when they could be making some nice boer babies. You can see my young Nubian in the background.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

He looks well cared for - very healthy looking! I don't know much about boers, but he looks rugged and muscular to me.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I like him too! As already stated, very well cared for. You might want to ask what kind of loose minerals and if he was copper bolused.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Very nice! Nice muscling, and he's got an adorable face


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

He's a handsome boy!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He has the sweetest lil face!!!!


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

oh thanks everyone! He is a cutie and super strong! I will ask about copper and minerals but plain to see he had good ones.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks good to me as well.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

From what I can see I really like him


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the great comments! I know pictures were not the best and did him no justice, he is a chunky guy and with my limited experience I couldn't find anything terrible about him. I think he was worth the small price I paid for him.


----------

